# I dont know what to eat next



## tami29 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have IBS and for a long time had been very settled - but over the last 6 months I have been having terrible pains, mainly with constipation, I am lactose intolerant, when I eat lactose I get diarhea(sorry spelling) within hours. I am stuck in a very bad cycle of being constipated for as long as I can put up with it, then I have to eat lactose to clear my tummy. But it makes me feel so ill and is so pain full. My doctor is not the most understanding of ibs and even prescribed lactulose for my constipation knowing that I am lactose intolerant. I want settle my symptoms as soon as possible but just dont know what to put in my mouth, any advice welcome x


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> bad cycle of being constipated for as long as I can put up with it,


This could be the problem... that waiting til you can't any more. Perhaps you shouldn't let it get THAT bad before you eat lactose. How about eating a small (You will have to play around with it to come up with that happy medium) amount of it daily to prevent any serious C?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

That sounds crazy! Have you visited the IBS-C folder? have you tried a high-fiber diet and more exercise?


----------



## tami29 (Apr 23, 2012)

Korga said:


> That sounds crazy! Have you visited the IBS-C folder? have you tried a high-fiber diet and more exercise?


I have tried high fibre which makes my bloating so bad, I was told to try celevac, bulking but that also makes me worse, I have had to take dulcelax instead of eating dairy and this has helped but I am not sure how long you are supposed to stay on these things


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

So you won't take the osmotic lactulose to keep the stools soft enough to move (even though it is not lactose).Will you consider any other low dose of any of the other osmotics to keep thing moving as part of what lactose does in people who are lactose intolerant is act as an osmotic. Perhaps a bit every day rather than none until you can't take it anymore would keep things regular since osmotic agents certainly seem to work.Basically taking a small dose regularly that is just enough to keep things moving and wet enough to move comfortably rather than an amount that causes a big flush out a couple of times a month.If you won't take lactulose because the name is too close to lactose would you try a magnesium supplement or Miralax? I mean technically you are taking the same class of medication as lactulose (and if lactose gets you moving lactulose in a more controlled dose should also do that so I don't think the doctor was out of line prescribing this), but a different version of that. Generally those are considered better for long term regular use than the stimulatory laxatives, even though the data seems to indicate almost all of the warnings about stimulatory laxatives are scare tactics and not reality based.


----------

